# Sex and the Supremacy of Christ



## Puritanhead (Apr 22, 2008)

Sex and the Supremacy of Christ - content feature on my blog based on the book and lecture series chaired by John Piper and Justin Taylor


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 22, 2008)

w00t! I'm reading this book again this week, how ironic, er.. um.. I mean providential lol.


----------

